# All dialects: sewers/sewage



## barkoosh

Hello

I'd like to know what word is used in different Arab countries for "sewer", that is, "the underground channel that carries waste matter". In Lebanon we call it مَجْرُور (pl. مَجَارِير). Please I need to know what it's called in the fus7a of those countries, for example as it's used in newspapers (if it's different from the slang used).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kinan

It's called مجارير in both MSA and Syrian dialect.


----------



## barkoosh

Thanks Kinan. A lot of terms are shared between Syria and Lebanon. The thing is, I couldn't find the word in non-Lebanese dictionaries. So I wanted to know what term is used elsewhere.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Egypt it's مجاري with no singular form.


----------



## Masjeen

kuwait: بالوعه (pl. بواليع)


----------



## إسكندراني

Masjeen said:


> kuwait: بالوعه (pl. بواليع)


بالوعة (in Egypt: بلّاعة بلاليع) is a manhole; do you use it to refer to the whole sewer system?


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> بالوعة (in Egypt: بلّاعة بلاليع) is a manhole; do you use it to refer to the whole sewer system?


أنت محق التسميه فقط تطلق على الفتحات التي تنصرف إليها المياه
النظام ككل يسمى نظام الصرف الصحي أو مياه المجاري
وهذه هي التسمية الفصحى في اكثر من البلدان العربية
لكن بشكل عام البالوعه اسم عام يشمل الفتحة وما تحتها
 لذلك كلمه مجرور يمكن ان تقابلها بالوعه
وان كانت كلمه صرف صحي ادق


----------



## barkoosh

Thanks guys.

الصرف الصحي is also used in Lebanon.


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لردك
Masjeen
هل يستخدم أحد كلمة «مطابق»؟


----------



## Schem

We use مجاري in Saudi Arabia as well.


----------



## Cead Cascade

We informally use بيّارة in Jeddah.


----------



## Schem

I thought of بيّارة as well, but I don't think it's fitting as a translation since it doesn't refer to the sewer system itself (similar to Masjeen's بالوعة ).


----------



## elroy

إسكندراني said:


> In Egypt it's مجاري with no singular form.


 It's the same in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we say سيفون for sewer.


----------



## djara

barkoosh said:


> Please I need to know what it's called in the fus7a of those countries, for example as it's used in newspapers (if it's different from the slang used).
> 
> Thanks a lot.


In Tunisia, the words used by the administration, in the press and in legislation are  التطهير and الصرف الصحي


> الدَيوان الوطني للتَطهير مؤسَسة عموميَة ذات صبغة صناعيَة وتجاريَة، أحدث سنة 1974 وأوكلت له مهمَة التَصرَف في قطاع التَطهير، الصرف الصَحَي


----------



## analeeh

مجاري is also used by at least some Syrians.


----------



## cherine

For the MSA, in Egypt, we use (شبكة) الصرف الصحي .


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, we use "قادوس"


----------



## ahmedcowon

Cead Cascade said:


> We informally use بيّارة in Jeddah.



We also use بيّارة to mean محطة الصرف الصحي


----------



## elroy

Hello!  In Palestinian Arabic the word مجاري is used for both "sewers" and "sewage."  My default reading, without context, is the latter ("sewage").  What is it like in your dialect?  Do you have two separate terms?  If you use only one term for both, what is the default reading (if either)? 

Thanks!


----------



## tounsi51

In MSA in TA sewer is:

مجرى التصريف


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanese: مجارير for both.


----------



## I.K.S.

Sewers = as Hemza said قوادس جمع قادوس , in MSA we use قنوات الصرف الصحي
Sewage = الواد الحار


----------

